# I hate jars!  But I do need an opinion of value.



## David Fertig (Feb 14, 2015)

For those of you who do not know - I hate jars.  Period.  Every time I think I have found a good one, it books at $1-3. But I do like my local bottles.  And jars are close to bottles.  And there are a couple jars from Carlisle, Pa.  But take a look at the prices, and you will know more of why I hate jars.  And some have that stupid gutta percha insert that breaks when you breathe on it.  And try finding a Willoughby stopple in the right size.  Urgh.... NOW - I may have access to a decent jar.  Went to look at a house for demo and asked the owner if he had any bottles.  There were crocks and jugs and various other smalls sitting around.  Well he asks me if I collect jars.  I tell him that I have a few.  What does he have?  So he asks me if I ever heard of a BELLE jar with feet on it. I have RB #10 so I see what that says.  And I do not know if the lid and bail are there.  Or the condition.  He says he thought it was on top of a certain cupboard, but not sure where it is now.  Maybe in a box somewhere. SO...  What are your opinions on value both with lid and bail and without?  Is the book value good in todays market?  Hopefully we can locate it this week. Thanks in advance.


----------



## deenodean (Feb 14, 2015)

Here is one at auction now...u be the judge...http://www.ebay.ca/itm/16...ame=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## coreya (Feb 14, 2015)

It's definitely not a 3 dollar jar!! Hope you find it[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 14, 2015)

Both heckler and NAG come up in an search and the both fell short of the RB10 but neither gave the closing date (or I missed it)What's the Carlisle connection? Were the Houghtons originally from there?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 14, 2015)

I missed the NAG.Ended:     4/7/2011 9:54:23 PM 
http://www.gregspurgeon.c...ion/detail.asp?id=2408


----------



## botlguy (Feb 15, 2015)

Well, my opinion, worth what you are paying for it, is that if it's complete it's worth $1,000. Without glass lid $700, without lid and metal $500. The glass lid is KEY, the metal can be reproduced with little harm to authenticity.  Jim


----------



## dave3950 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Jim,re your Belle jar.  Your value info from Jim sounds close, repro metal will definitely hurt the value.  Also, the size is important.I recently got a "Wm Haller, Carlisle, PA" jar and almost didn't follow up because of the asking price. The seller said it was a quart but in fact it was a pint and the price was appropriate.  Dave


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 15, 2015)

Eric - I live outside Carlisle.  And I collect local items.  Here's a list of Carlisle jars that I know of: Fridley & Cornman'sMrs. Haller (the cheap one in the lot)Wm HallerHuyett & FridleyKeystone (I think someone told me this might be Carlisle) The chance of digging these is slim.  The chance of these coming for sale is slim.  And when they do, the price is usually stupid.  Some day if I get ambitious, I might take some photos and post them here. Thanks for the info and help.  I will watch that one on FeeBay.


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 15, 2015)

New Dave - which Haller do you have?  And would it be available?  PM me if you are interested in selling.  Thanks,
Dave


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 16, 2015)

$821.30.  With a decent size lid chip.  So I guess Sinsley is right for the complete jar.  That's about half RB #10. I have not seen this one yet - and who knows when and if I ever will, but will keep you all posted.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 16, 2015)

Or wait 'til next week. It might be different. []


----------



## botlguy (Feb 16, 2015)

David Fertig said:
			
		

> $821.30.  With a decent size lid chip.  So I guess Sinsley is right for the complete jar.  That's about half RB#10./quote]
> 
> Was there EVER any doubt that Sinsley was / is right? When is the last time he was wrong? Ever? Did anyone check earlier today?  [][][8D][][&:][] I did make a mistake this morning, I got out of bed. Come to think of it I am CORRECT once in a Blue Moon but NEVER right,,,,, in the head. After all, I collect bottles.


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 23, 2015)

Finally got to see the jar.  Dusty box on top of a piece of furniture.  Lid looks good with one small open bubble.  Bail looks good with just a little surface rust here and there.  Jar has a little haze but not bad.  Lip has 2 chips that are larger then I like.  Might have been from when they ground the lip, but I suspect they are from prying a stuck lid. Based on the one on FeeBay and Sinsley's values, I'd say this one is about the same value - maybe $800 or so. I'll post pics if I get it.


----------

